# How to use a Kindle?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Some one gave me a used Kindle book-reader for Christmas. I don't mind that it is used, but it came with no instructions. 
Can some one tell me how to use it? Where and how do you download books? Is there a charge to do so? It is model D01200.

.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Jeffery said:


> Some one gave me a used Kindle book-reader for Christmas. I don't mind that it is used, but it came with no instructions.
> Can some one tell me how to use it? Where and how do you download books? Is there a charge to do so? It is model D01200.
> 
> .


 Here this may help

http://kindle.s3.amazonaws.com/Kindle_Fire_Users_Guide.pdf


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

You have the Kindle Touch, which is the same model I have. Also called 3rd generation. 

Here's a link to the user guide and quick start guide. https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201216830

You will need to establish an Amazon account if you don't already have one. Register the Kindle to your account. To get books, click on the book you want to purchase and just press "get book". It will download automatically via WIFI when you turn on your Kindle. There are thousands of free books available for the Kindle, plus you can borrow books from your local library for free. My favourite website to get free books is: http://www.freereadfeed.com/

You can also go to Amazon, click on Kindle store and then click on "sort by price". The free ones come up first. Or if you just want to browse what's available, type "free kindle books" in the title bar.

The neat thing about the model you have and the reason I haven't upgraded is it has a "read to me" feature. The voice is computerized so no inflection, but it is so handy to be read to when I'm doing something mindless. 

Enjoy and ask questions -- I'll be glad to help you learn your new toy.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a kindle 2 but just got Samsung 10.1 tablet.

My library is more than 8000 books and most were free..
In addition to the above, when you go to the kindle store select a genre and then sort low to high.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Here's a site all Kindle readers need - free books. You can choose what genre's it shows on the left hand side. Many are good, but some are worth exactly what you pay for them.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

mnn2501 said:


> Here's a site all Kindle readers need - free books. You can choose what genre's it shows on the left hand side. Many are good, but some are worth exactly what you pay for them.


That's OK if you want only survival and apocalyptic, but many want other genres as well. Use the site I listed above -- you can search by genre and get a synopsis of the book when you hover over the cover pic.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry, didn't put the link in (the link in my signature is my own site, dedicated to PAW Fiction)

Heres the link I meant to put in my post http://www.ereaderiq.com/freebies/





.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

bookbub.com has a free kindle book section with over 20 genres to choose from when you set up an account. They will e-mail you a list of about 7 books daily with two free - the rest average .99. The lists change daily. These are current books, and very easy to download directly to your Kindle.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

OK, I figured out how to delete the previous owner's account and register my own Amazon account. 

I have downloaded a couple free books. But unfortunately, most of the so-called free books require an Amazon Prime account, which means they are really not free.

For now, I am only interested in free books. I have tried my local library website, but their app is not compatible with my version of Kindle.

I wonder which of the free ebook websites are compatible with my Kindle Touch third generation?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Where did you get the idea you have to have a Prime account to get free books? Yes, there is a section of books just for Prime members, but if you will go to the link I posted above, you will find hundreds of free books listed every day. OR go to Amazon and use the seach: Kindle free books. Thousands will come up -- over 89,000 when I just did the search. You can refine your search by clicking on a genre on the left.

I have over 4400 books on my Kindle (actually in the cloud as the device doesn't hold that many), mostly free ones and none required a Prime membership.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeffery said:


> OK, I figured out how to delete the previous owner's account and register my own Amazon account.
> 
> I have downloaded a couple free books. But unfortunately, most of the so-called free books require an Amazon Prime account, which means they are really not free.
> 
> ...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Jeffery -- it seems you are making this more difficult than it is. There are at least three links on this thread to sites that provide free Kindle books. Why not go to one of them and download books? Or, as folks have already said, go to Amazon and search "free Kindle books". Thousands come up. And you don't have to have Prime. If you have two choices: "Read for Free" and "Buy with one Click", choose the latter. Just make sure the price says $0.00.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

When a friend gave me a Kindle as a birthday present, I used it to let another friend use it to populate his online consignment store website and when we sold it I used my cut of the profit to buy myself three hardback books from my local Books A Million book store that I had been waiting for them to hit the discount table to add to my library.

I get my fill of reading on a screen using this dang PC and enjoy doing my real reading between two hard covers turning pages by hand instead of scrolling and squinting at a little screen that gets all smudgy.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Aw, Shrek, you must have been using the coal-fired Kindle! The newer ones, you can adjust the text size!



Mon


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

You absolutely don't need an Amazon Prime account to get free books. There are hundreds of free books available every single day. Classic books are all free and then there are books that come up free daily for just one day or a few days or a week or so. I have 1500 books on my Kindle account and only about 10-20 of them have I paid for.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Kindles also make nice clay pigeons. LOL


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Cant argue with the newer Kindle paperwhite. That thing has truly amazing battery life though it seems way overpriced to me for what it is. The fancier Fire one is just another tablet.

But after bad experience with a short lived Sony ereader sometime back, I didnt find single purpose small gadgets that desirable. Screen too small, and they seem to be fairly short lived. Just another annoying overpriced gadget with battery that needs to be kept charged.

Couple months ago, I bought couple really cheap win10 cloudbooks with problems (thats why they were cheap) that needed attention. More a learning experience than anything. Their big claim to fame is their very light weight and long battery life (for a laptop/netbook).

I successfully fixed them, and use one basically for Kindle use. The free windows kindle app works pretty well. You can adjust font any which way, even very large font. And the 12 inch screen can handle it. Cost me less than the cheapest Kindle, either Fire or Paperwhite. Plus it can run lot other small windows apps. Pretty much same low end hardware specs as my ancient "XP" era desktop only as I say very light weight with a very long battery life. You have to do a serious amount of housekeeping on them to make them usable. Lot garbage on them that slows them greatly. I already had experience with that when I added win10 to my ancient desktop so I could run my tax software.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

HermitJohn - I LOVE my Paperwhite. I just plug it in about once a month - once every three weeks if i'm reading a lot. We have a sailboat and travel on it for three weeks every summer and I'll go with a freshly charged Kindle when we leave the dock. I'm reading about a book a day or every other day through the trip and usually I don't have to charge it again until we are almost home, about half way through the third week.


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

Another free site that will email you a sample list each day for free books in the types you are interested in. Sign up with them at no cost. Has a huge selection to pick from - all free.

DailyFreeBooks.com

Happy Reading.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have two Kindle readers -- the Keyboard which is considered ancient (2010 model) by now and the original Kindle Touch -- also ancient (2012, I believe). Both are still working just fine after years of use and many, many hours of reading. I prefer the Keyboard as it will hold several thousand books and was handy when I travelled abroad. But the touch is much lighter and the screen a tad brighter. I also have the 7" Fire tablet, which I rarely use.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My local library stores over 80,000 books free to read and has a room with a few thousand books for sale for $1 or less and I have about 1800 books in my home.

The best features of the library is that it is a combination solitude and socialization with like minded people zone and books from the public library and my home library never need to be battery recharged.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Shrek, I agree that paper books are great, but for me, the Kindle is so convenient and lightweight. I use both about evenly. The value to me of the Kindle is I don't have to go to the library to borrow books, but I don't get the latest best sellers either. So I do both: visit the library AND download books for the Kindle.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Shrek said:


> My local library stores over 80,000 books free to read and has a room with a few thousand books for sale for $1 or less and I have about 1800 books in my home.
> 
> The best features of the library is that it is a combination solitude and socialization with like minded people zone and books from the public library and my home library never need to be battery recharged.


Many libraries also have the ability to borrow ebooks as well!!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Annsni said:


> Many libraries also have the ability to borrow ebooks as well!!


Yes,

That's where I get the more expensive ebooks.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Shrek said:


> My local library stores over 80,000 books free to read and has a room with a few thousand books for sale for $1 or less and I have about 1800 books in my home.
> 
> The best features of the library is that it is a combination solitude and socialization with like minded people zone and books from the public library and my home library never need to be battery recharged.


Nothing wrong with library. But unless you live within walking distance of one, it does require fuel to get the books and fuel to return them. Also you are on their deadline to return them, fair weather or foul. And you buy paper books, you then have to store paper books.

I like paper books and old musty libraries, but ebooks are lot more practical, especially for stuff you just want to read one time and dont want in the way.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

YouTube it would be the easiest way to learn


----------

